# Jail or Probation?



## Cotton Kittyhawk (Jun 1, 2016)

So here's the deal. I came back to austin and 4 hours after getting into town I get pegged with delivery of a controlled substance b/c I did a small run for a rando (I know, I fucked up). I sat 2 1/2 weeks in County and am out on a PR bond. court is in two days and I can either serve my time or do what's called drug court. drug court is a year long program that's like an extensive probation. I'm trying to decide if I should just sit my time out. I don't wanna be stuck for so long in texas, but if I stay I can apply for ssi. what would you ramblers do?


----------



## Dmac (Jun 1, 2016)

I would do the jail time. I can't stand probation, it just sucks to be on it for any length of time, but that's just me. I will sit out fines too, whenever I can.


----------



## Art101 (Jun 1, 2016)

Have they said you wont get probation also no matter what?


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 1, 2016)

I think successful completion of drug court usually means that the charges are dropped and you get no record.


----------



## Art101 (Jun 1, 2016)

Yeah known a few cats that survived drug court and the charges went buh bye.I have also know folks that said oh yeah I will sit the time.A year and half later they are out and on parole.They are stuck living a mission with everyone crawling up their ass.Im not there dont know all the facts.All I can say is good luck,on the plus side they did PR you.


----------



## Cotton Kittyhawk (Jun 1, 2016)

Yeah I didn't really think about being on parole after. I guess irs a matter of trying to clean my piss asap. drug test tomorrow. it's shitty I got charged for meff but it's the weed I'm worried about with the ui


----------



## kokomojoe (Jun 1, 2016)

Both times I've been to jail I just did the time, it sucks but a few months in jail is nothing compared to probation. Probation isn't cheap usually and if you fuck up, all that money is gone. Then again it depends on the degree of the charge and the amount of time. If it's a few months in jail, do the time. If it's a charge where you'd be sitting in there for a good while, then that's probably the only reason I'd take probation. 
It's completely up to you and what you're willing to do though. Personally, I hate the idea of probation and letting the state have that much of a hand over me


----------

